# Finished



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Finished * at last, 4yrs, X amount of £'s, and enough swearing to shame Gordon Ramsay....


A few pics 


























































And the spec......

Apexi Induction
RB 25 Afm's
Trust/Greddy Intercooler 
Greddy hard pipe kit 
HKS 2530 turbo's 
HKS turbo elbows
HKS Actuators 
HKS downpipe 
Trust power extreme II exhaust 
1.2mm head gasket
GREDDY Adjustable Lightweight Cam Pulleys
Tomei Poncams 9.25/260 
HKS fuel pump 
600cc injectors 
Fuel pressure regulator 
RB Motorsport oil cooler
RB Motorsport oil filter relocation
Apexi Power FC ECU 
Apexi boost control kit
OS Giken STR twin plate clutch 
Tanabe suspension
Rota GTR Drift alloys 18 x 9.5
DBA Discs & Ferodo pads


I dunno the BHP (and don't care), but at 1.3 bar it's fast and pretty responsive.


Charlie. 

*oops i just saw the "Top Secret" Aero kits :chuckle:


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

that a nice GTR  
love the black with the white rims, cant go wrong with that :smokin:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Fantastic looking R32 , definitely not seen that colour scheme on one before and I am partial to black with white wheels!!

Great work!!!

Cheers Sparks


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

That looks fantastic man, great job  Like the rest of the guys said the black body with white wheels looks top dollar


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*R32 GTR.*

Sweet ride big fella! :smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

tried and true spec, 1.3 bar is plenty to get going fast - your turbos will push more but your fuel system won't be able to keep up past what you've got it at.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks very nice mate, body work looks in great condition. I'd give my right arm for your engine set-up too


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice man, fair play..... Ex example


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice R32 , what front bumper is that? looks the way it should look.:bowdown1:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

One of the very best 32's mate. What offset are your wheels?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

not seen your car for a while mate, ive got to say its looking superb!
You had it resprayed or been very busy with the polish?
As above, the white wheels look sweet! :smokin:

and for god sake dont do what everyone else who "finishes" there cars does and sell it!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Very nice indeed! :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic looking 32. Top job !


----------



## Myriad (May 3, 2007)

You say you are done... but we all know that lasts for about a week until you realize 'OH MAN what if I...'

But it is still a gorgeous ride


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

wow, one of the best looking gtrs ive seen in that colour & good choice of wheels too, top job:thumbsup: mmm BIG BRAKE KIT next?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Spot on!


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I had the pleasure of seeing this in person last week and it's mighty. Sounds grand as well.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*R32*

Looking great Chas, i see you have been doing a bit of work to her...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

job well done!


----------



## SHAK (Jul 4, 2001)

LUSH


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

very sleek car ,, gotta admit that looks awesome:bowdown1:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice indeed


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

saw this at rb motorsport the other week, and it looks great in the flesh,
really nice car,


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

That's stunning, don't change a thing !


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Andy, yeah busy with the polish, got a detail kit from Alex Creasey, fabulous stuff and easy to use, even for me.(You were right Alex)
The car is not for sale any time soon, it owes me some fun.
The wheel offset is +30 with 20mm spacers.
I'm not sure about big brakes I was just gonna replace the pads,but you've got me thinking.
The front bumper is a trial one ( or a copy of a trial one I think). I have chopped a slight bit of damage off it (Bird strike, filleted a Pheasant on the A9 just outside Aviemore)) and removed the dead flies as I took the pics the day after I cleaned it.
lol murphys law, take a week off work and it rains every day. 
It's waiting on a visit to the paint shop as soon as I make my mind up about the front bumper.


Thanks for the comments.

Charlie.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is absoltuly stunning mate, well done!


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

very smart indeed!...
I'd like to see some pics. of the engine...please


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks great, really nice combination...


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

:smokin: That`s one of the best if not the nicest 32 i`ve ever seen


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

I agree, one of the cleanest and nicest GTR32 out there. Greast taste you've got there.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

looks brilliant...


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Very aggressive, I like that a lot :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

wow...that is a stunning 32 man, wanna build me one like that? lol


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice job mate


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Charlie that's looking sooooooooooooooooooo good mate.:clap:   

Hope to see you at the next meeting, think we're heading up north!! 

Andy.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

myline said:


> I'd like to see some pics. of the engine...please


Engine pics....




























Charlie.

PS. Andy, Jedburgh? I'll make that one.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

A FINE EXAMPLE :bowdown1:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

chas said:


> Engine pics....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the plan mate. It's probably going to be the 3rd June, but no defo date yet.

Andy.


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thats is the most beautiful Skyline I have ever seen.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

saw this at knockhill a a while ago, looking very nice. dont normally like white wheels but the rota's looks good, nice one:thumbsup:


----------

